# <insert Clever Title Here>



## wendywr (Feb 1, 2007)

I am the DW to Uncle Dim, who introduced himself here a couple days ago.

Just thought I'd pop in and say "hi!"


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to the addiction


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Wendy








Glad you are joining in on the fun!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Wendy....

Great to have you!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you stopped by and joined the fun!

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome, and post often.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome.
Chabbie


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Wendy.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome and have fun








Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Wendy









Welcome to Outbackers!

Glad you decided to join in on the fun







We need more DW's around here!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Wendy to site
Glad to see you decided to join us also









Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you joined us as well


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wendy said:


> I am the DW to Uncle Dim, who introduced himself here a couple days ago.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop in and say "hi!"


 Welcome aboard Wendy.









Are you the sharp, funny one in the family? You could call yourself Uncle Dim's Wit

Scott

On Edit: Hey, it sounded funny before I had my coffee this morning.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

How ya doin'!
Welcome aboard!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome

Don't let the DH do all the posting. The other DW will back you up.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

